# PSA...Rocktron Valvesonic Plexi and Blackface blowout $275



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

GHS is blowing out the Valvesonic's...Plexi and Blackface $275 plus tax and shipping...

I spoke with Jon grabbed the Plexi, he said it will be around $300 ish not a bad deal !

Phone GHS for sale...forgot to mention

Mike


----------



## Valdra (Jan 13, 2020)

Man I cannot find any reviews of these suckers online... anyone tried them?

When the Black Plate says it has a "California" tone switch I assume it means Mesa but what Mesa would it most likely be going for?

Also what store is GHS?


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2020)

Valdra said:


> Man I cannot find any reviews of these suckers online... anyone tried them?
> 
> When the Black Plate says it has a "California" tone switch I assume it means Mesa but what Mesa would it most likely be going for?
> 
> Also what store is GHS?


GHS (as in GHS strings) is the parent company that owns Rocktron. Kind of like how Harmon owned Digitech and DOD.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

Call 1 800 388 4447 GHS Strings/Rocktron

Ask for sales either Jon or Elisabeth

They were supposed to come out with the VOX and High gain pre in this line...but it seems that didn't happen. Not any reviews is right ..a few YT demos that was lack luster but the Plexi and other units was designed by Frank Lamar from LA customs...i think he used to work with Bruce Egnater.

The line looked promising but looks like they came out later than expected and a price higher than expected for a unit that had no midi at that price....If you don't keep up with the tech these days....well ?

Mike


----------



## Valdra (Jan 13, 2020)

Ah, GHS strings is where my head went but I didn't think they were related. The more you know I guess. Thanks for the info, I really shouldn't even be considering buying one but... y'all know how it is...


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

Valdra said:


> Ah, GHS strings is where my head went but I didn't think they were related. The more you know I guess. Thanks for the info, I really shouldn't even be considering buying one but... y'all know how it is...



Mine should be here by the weekend...ill do a review , but i took a chance on the Karkakou 5150 pre and i love that one...my JMP-1 is getting old so ....for the price ill take a chance but i like Rocktron stuff anyways. The only review on YT was where they were at NAMM at the Rocktron booth is the one i liked ..but $799...

Mike


----------



## Valdra (Jan 13, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Mine should be here by the weekend...ill do a review , but i took a chance on the Karkakou 5150 pre and i love that one...my JMP-1 is getting old so ....for the price ill take a chance but i like Rocktron stuff anyways. The only review on YT was where they were at NAMM at the Rocktron booth is the one i liked ..but $799...
> 
> Mike


Yeah, can't beat that price most definitely. I currently have a Mesa VTwin, Peavey Rockmaster, Crate XLP, and a Tube Works Real Tube as far as rack equipment goes, but sometimes there are deals you just can't pass up (hence the collection...)


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

Awesome collection of pre amps ! Ive never owned a Rockmaster , been wanting one but the ones on CL have been to beat up for my taste , not to mention the asking price !


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 13, 2020)

I've always wanted to try these out. I bet they're really badass but I don't have the coin to drop on it atm.


----------



## maggotspawn (Jan 13, 2020)

Very tempted, but I just bought a new laptop, so I'm broke presently.


----------



## op1e (Jan 13, 2020)

Synergy finally came out by the time they released these and made them pointless. So many "British" options in preamps and modules already. More rack stuff though, pleez. I'm getting a 14 space road case soon for room to grow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

op1e said:


> Synergy finally came out by the time they released these and made them pointless. So many "British" options in preamps and modules already. More rack stuff though, pleez. I'm getting a 14 space road case soon for room to grow.



Same. 

Check out R&R Sound as well. They have an old 2-ch Recto-based preamp, as well a Marshall-esque one.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 13, 2020)

Man right when I dont have cash, been interested but it was never high on the priority list.



op1e said:


> Synergy finally came out by the time they released these and made them pointless. So many "British" options in preamps and modules already. More rack stuff though, pleez. I'm getting a 14 space road case soon for room to grow.



Dude go with a 16, it will fill faster than you think. I got a 12 a couple month back thinking the same thing. Its full and Im already about to put rear rails for patchbay, fan, and maybe extra space for shallow items.


----------



## op1e (Jan 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same.
> 
> Check out R&R Sound as well. They have an old 2-ch Recto-based preamp, as well a Marshall-esque one.



Maybe after I pay off my Kartakou lol. MTS can nail recto of I get another modded module, though. Still want an S1SO for 5150 tones but cheaper to get the Kartakou version of that too. Really I wanna know how their one space power amp is (R&R Sound).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2020)

op1e said:


> Maybe after I pay off my Kartakou lol. MTS can nail recto of I get another modded module, though. Still want an S1SO for 5150 tones but cheaper to get the Kartakou version of that too. Really I wanna know how their one space power amp is (R&R Sound).



Wait didn't you get the Colossus? Isn't that a 5150 preamp? 

Also check out Myanikov as well. They do a SHIIIITton of different preamps. I want to check them out in the future so they can do a preamp based on the Cantrell-modded Shark channel of a Fish preamp.


----------



## op1e (Jan 13, 2020)

I got the BeastBox rack. 001 of 2 made, couldn't pass it up. So it's an e530 ish copy? doesn't have a 4 band EQ so I dont know what it's based on. I had just sold my Angel E MTS module in a state of emergency unfortunately. I have to get the rm100 front end modded cause I can't get the level of tight they were showing in the demo. Have to boost with an OD with a tight knob and even then... Resonance being halfway or more up doesn't help, but I cant live without that.


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2020)

I am kind of surprised they have not created some modern stompbox versions of the old Intellifex, Replifex, etc.... those units were killer, and I am sure they would do well next to all the Source Audio, Strymon, etc... pedals of today.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 13, 2020)

Shask said:


> I am kind of surprised they have not created some modern stompbox versions of the old Intellifex, Replifex, etc.... those units were killer, and I am sure they would do well next to all the Source Audio, Strymon, etc... pedals of today.


This and also a floor model of the prophesy with added functions like power amp settings and built in IR loading would be the tits. I was hoping thats what the Utopia line was gonna be. Guess it's cool for a chameleon/voodu valve in pedal form. But damn man, that see-n-say display...wow


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 14, 2020)

Went ahead and bought the Black plate + as well...they had them on ebay $299 plus $18 shipping...i would be kicking my self for not doing it....so...pulled the trigger . Been saving to buy a 50w amp kit so i hit that piggy bank.

Do have a Piranaha for sell now ! 

Mike


----------



## jonsick (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't know what's up at Rocktron. They were showing some real promise and if they had done this right may well have attracted people back to rackmount gear. I was interested for sure. But then when they re-released the Voodu Valve of all things with a £1000+ price tag... nah sorry... the tech is old, the fact the Helix exists (and does a better job overall) just put that in a niche of nobody.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 15, 2020)

jonsick said:


> I don't know what's up at Rocktron. They were showing some real promise and if they had done this right may well have attracted people back to rackmount gear. I was interested for sure. But then when they re-released the Voodu Valve of all things with a £1000+ price tag... nah sorry... the tech is old, the fact the Helix exists (and does a better job overall) just put that in a niche of nobody.



That plus no product demos. If I have to rely on The Tone King for internet research it’s not happening.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 15, 2020)

I never like to say anything negative or bad about anyone or anything on these formats but....in todays world they are not social media savvy it seems ..at all

Companys pre sell out of a product even before its made....thru their social media accounts, some one on Youtube...or even a cryptic dark tweet and FB creates a major buzz.

i don't know...head scratch ?

But if Frank Lamar says it a all tube analog path pre amp , like 50 tech...ill take a chance on these at the blow out price

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

Testing it out now...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 16, 2020)

The plexi one was my fave amidst the pres in that series - you can get some pretty wicked cock rock tones out of it with minimal effort and it covers a lot of ground from the whole vintage JTM vibe to full-on hot rodded Marshall affairs.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

Taking a break....hooking it up to the Mesa 2:90 next...but !!!!!


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 16, 2020)

Man. These are such a killer deal. If only Icould part with the money right now for one. I have a feeling these are gonna be some of those sought after pieces down the road.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

Okay....forget what demos ya seen, the are $#!&

Its a single channel unit we all know that , has all the bells and switches ...able to dial in tones from era's ?...yes

Read the manual for a starting point only for the switches for what tone your looking for...i went and bought the pre for that hotter 800 sound..tweak from there

All the Knobs work well and have full range ...cut and add very well

Pre has bite and cut like a Marshall..sustains well, i played at bedroom volumes in office at work and CRANked that baby up...gheez ! 

Has great clarity and the one thing i noticed off the bat was you felt the guitar resonate in my palm..note or chord..man ! ....not only you hear it , ya feel it..has great punch ill explain what i played thru later

It was Bass heavy knob at noon, backed bass down to 10:30ish..but could have been my rig and guitar/pickups

Afterburner i left off...didnt spent to much time there but it added compression, a little to much for me...personally i was happy with it off

Pre was dead quite with gain maxed , but i like my gain 10-2 ish and boost with a OD , gain at 9ish, tone noon , and level past noon...just give that little extra and again had no noise...hush was off on my Multivalve 

Played 2 guitars, my USA Soloist w/Black Winters and my Epi Les paul with a TB-5..

Mesa 4x12 V30's

Plexi in to the Mulitvalve and started with the TS100 EL34's , its a clean Power amp but the Pre shined ...Presence at noon on Power amp...it sounded great like a marshall should . Bright switch on 4

Mesa 2:90 ..Gheez the thump with 6L6's and that Boogie cab at any volume...backed some bass and mid's off a hair...tweaked the high cut some on Pre and backed down the Presence on the 2:90...you'll cut thru the mix with that ! Bright switch on 3

Again...Pre amp was dead quite, hush off on the effects unit, even bypassed ... the only time i had any noise was when i cranked the Level and Gain on my SD-1 past the setting seen in pic below....Takes pedals well.... Try turning on that pedal in front of my JMP-1 with out a gate...um yea

Getting a little long winded so...

Was able to dial in a quick tone very easily...Use manual for era / model on the switches..start turning knobs...First impressions on this unit you play it for 10 mins make ya smile..read what iam_krash said in his first post...i agree !

Mike

Only reason its on the bench is i kinda wanna take a peek if you know what i mean...(wink) before i rack it up !


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

Copy and paste didn't work well..


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

PM if ya wanna see the MRI...(wink) looks awesome !


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 16, 2020)

Why didn't they keep developing the Prophecy? They were well positioned in digital up til about ten years ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Why didn't they keep developing the Prophecy? They were well positioned in digital up til about ten years ago.



Digital modeling finally ate their lunch? The Prophecy seemed like one of the big boys of the modeling world up until the Fractal came.

EDIT: Also didn't the Prophecy have analog distortion?


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Why didn't they keep developing the Prophecy? They were well positioned in digital up til about ten years ago.



i don't know...but the insides look like a clean analog tube circuit on the Plexi..pretty impressive


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 16, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> i don't know...but the insides look like a clean analog tube circuit on the Plexi..pretty impressive


 I wanna see the MRI but I can't PM you for some reason.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 16, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Why didn't they keep developing the Prophecy? They were well positioned in digital up til about ten years ago.


 I don't know exatly, but from what I think it seems they haven't devloped anything new since the Prophesy 1. I think the reason (I'm speculating) is that all those great units were developed by people that are no longer working with them. I think they formed ISP instead and they went into a differerent direction. What I've always wanted to see from Rocktron is a unit like the Replifex, Intellifex etc. That you can custom load , or just comes with a ton of algorithms inside it. For example. I want the Room simulation reverb from the Intelliverb, the Pitch processing of the Intellipitch, the Delays of the Interllifex XL with the tap tempo of the Replifex and the 8 voice chours etc. all in one unit. That would be great, but it's never gonna happen. It seems Rocktron has been holding on for life for like 20 years now. I honestly don't know how they have survived. Theri pedals suck, imo. I'm a die hard Replifex fanboy though. It's the best thing they ever made for effects in terms of versatility and quality.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 16, 2020)

^ makes sense. Even the design of these were outsourced.


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I don't know exatly, but from what I think it seems they haven't devloped anything new since the Prophesy 1. I think the reason (I'm speculating) is that all those great units were developed by people that are no longer working with them. I think they formed ISP instead and they went into a differerent direction. What I've always wanted to see from Rocktron is a unit like the Replifex, Intellifex etc. That you can custom load , or just comes with a ton of algorithms inside it. For example. I want the Room simulation reverb from the Intelliverb, the Pitch processing of the Intellipitch, the Delays of the Interllifex XL with the tap tempo of the Replifex and the 8 voice chours etc. all in one unit. That would be great, but it's never gonna happen. It seems Rocktron has been holding on for life for like 20 years now. I honestly don't know how they have survived. Theri pedals suck, imo. I'm a die hard Replifex fanboy though. It's the best thing they ever made for effects in terms of versatility and quality.


Yeah, I always thought that main people, mostly Buck Waller, went on to make Waller amps, and then ISP, with the Decimator, and Theta preamps and such.

Yeah, I always liked Rocktron back in the day, and recently got back to them by getting an Intellifex a month or two ago. I kind of want to grab a Replifex while I am at it. I love the sound of that Intellifex. As cheap as it is, I definitely think it will be a lifer for me. That is even sitting next to my G Major 2 and Axe-FX II....

Yeah, I still think that if they took all those old rack units and put them in a box with modern features like a nice screen, PC editor, 4CM, etc.... it would do well. Even something similar to the Fractal FX-8 type design would do well.


----------



## Shask (Jan 16, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> View attachment 76620
> 
> View attachment 76621
> 
> View attachment 76622


Kinda weird all the preamps are listed on the PCB. I wonder if you could turn it into a different one by changing a few parts. Maybe they all use the same PCB and structure.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 16, 2020)

Shask said:


> Kinda weird all the preamps are listed on the PCB. I wonder if you could turn it into a different one by changing a few parts. Maybe they all use the same PCB and structure.



I noticed that as well...for a PCB its laid out well ...i bet a few Amp people can mod it


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 18, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> I don't know exatly, but from what I think it seems they haven't devloped anything new since the Prophesy 1. I think the reason (I'm speculating) is that all those great units were developed by people that are no longer working with them. I think they formed ISP instead and they went into a differerent direction. What I've always wanted to see from Rocktron is a unit like the Replifex, Intellifex etc. That you can custom load , or just comes with a ton of algorithms inside it. For example. I want the Room simulation reverb from the Intelliverb, the Pitch processing of the Intellipitch, the Delays of the Interllifex XL with the tap tempo of the Replifex and the 8 voice chours etc. all in one unit. That would be great, but it's never gonna happen. It seems Rocktron has been holding on for life for like 20 years now. I honestly don't know how they have survived. Theri pedals suck, imo. I'm a die hard Replifex fanboy though. It's the best thing they ever made for effects in terms of versatility and quality.



Its probably one or two guys rehashing old designs and contracting them to be built in China. They just need to break even.

Rocktron isn't much more than a name at this point. They are going for the nostalgia market.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 18, 2020)

Appears all sold out of Plexi... a few Black+ left.


----------



## maggotspawn (Jan 18, 2020)

Bummer.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 19, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Appears all sold out of Plexi... a few Black+ left.



Call GHS in the morning everyones most likely at NAMM....i did notice last night that eBay seller put 2 more Plexi's up and they sold in about 2 hours..like 13 watchers....there is hope !

Stay on it

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 20, 2020)

More Plexi's up on eBay now....and on Amazon

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 20, 2020)

Sounds very good...

Clean tones ...Pristine

Crunch ...edge of breakup with a Klone boosted...oh yea my drop the mike moment !

Mark1 ....Mid gain tones with singing sustain boosted with a TC Spark gets it going pretty well..

Mark2...Has more gain that i expected with afterburner on ...just different maybe a little darkish side...great for leads , rhythm ..eh
maybe i haven't played with it yet..i was digging the clean and crunch channel with my stereo effects so spent most of my time there

Mike







The bright switch really tames the high end spike of the single coils ....0-4 ..i found myself on 2 and 3 the most..but i bought the unit for its cleans

Fender cleans and early mark1 and 2 sounds...not modern Mesa but it is usable..takes distortion pedals well as well

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2020)

Boss SD-1. Makes any Marshall-esque amp into a rhythm machine.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 21, 2020)

Black Plate +...very similar layout as Plexi , I'm sure a amp guy could see what's values they changed ..


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 27, 2020)

How is everyone liking the pre's that they bought ?

Anyone swap tubes , record any clips ?...... im liking the Black Pate + for clean and edge of breakup tones and the Plexi for that 80's hot rod tone

The Plexi isn't a compressed as my JMP-1 pre and sounds more open sounding...im digging both units they do what i bought them for...been trying to wire them in my older patch mate...thats kinda been a challenge for me but with the Katakou and these im sure it will sound sweet once i get it all done with stereo effects !

Mike


----------



## Elric (Jan 28, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Digital modeling finally ate their lunch? The Prophecy seemed like one of the big boys of the modeling world up until the Fractal came.
> 
> EDIT: Also didn't the Prophecy have analog distortion?


Agree... No one here probably remembers this, because nobody nought them, but they DID develop the Utopia system after the Prophesy to compete in the floor processor space and POD/Boss et al wiped the floor with them. I just don’t think they have the resources to compete in rack processors any more and digital preamps completely nail the tones now, IMHO. People who insist on tubes can go Synergy.

Not much room for old school one or two channel pres and they probably do not have the resources to do serious hybrid processors like Prophesy because the market is not there.


----------



## maggotspawn (Jan 28, 2020)

Just ordered the Plexi. Stoked. I plan on running it into a loop of my MS-3, then into to a power amp and cab.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 28, 2020)

Elric said:


> Agree... No one here probably remembers this, because nobody nought them, but they DID develop the Utopia system after the Prophesy to compete in the floor processor space and POD/Boss et al wiped the floor with them. I just don’t think they have the resources to compete in rack processors any more and digital preamps completely nail the tones now, IMHO. People who insist on tubes can go Synergy.
> 
> Not much room for old school one or two channel pres and they probably do not have the resources to do serious hybrid processors like Prophesy because the market is not there.


It didn't help that their Utopia units sounded just OK and were priced waaaaay above their feature set. I wanted to try one, but no guitar shop would order one in unless you were buying it. Probably because they weren't expecting to sell any. Same with ISP's floor units. Premium pricing on really out-of-date tech.


----------



## Shask (Jan 28, 2020)

maggotspawn said:


> Just ordered the Plexi. Stoked. I plan on running it into a loop of my MS-3, then into to a power amp and cab.


I have thought about grabbing one of these, but I get the feeling it is not for a modern metal sound. It sounds like more of a 60's - 80's rock machine.


----------



## Shask (Jan 28, 2020)

GunpointMetal said:


> It didn't help that their Utopia units sounded just OK and were priced waaaaay above their feature set. I wanted to try one, but no guitar shop would order one in unless you were buying it. Probably because they weren't expecting to sell any. Same with ISP's floor units. Premium pricing on really out-of-date tech.


They just kept repackaging the Chameleon, Intellifex, and Replifex sounds and features in different formats, for the same high prices, while the rest of the world moved on and updated their tech. Sad, cause those units were killer for what they were. They could have evolved into something competitive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2020)

I still would like to try a Prophesy. The only demos I can find use the analog cab sim and it sounds bleh. 

I think Mustaine used one here and it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## maggotspawn (Jan 28, 2020)

Shask said:


> I have thought about grabbing one of these, but I get the feeling it is not for a modern metal sound. It sounds like more of a 60's - 80's rock machine.


Hard to say, but I'll probably end up boosting it. Plenty of people running JCM 800's boosted, and this is supposed to have more gain then an 800.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 31, 2020)

Widowmaker $129

VersaTune $149

Other stuff has been reduced on the Amazon storefront

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 6, 2020)

Patchmate rack...$319 shipped , bought one...for the life of me i can't figure out how to hook up my older patch mate ...i understand this units manual a lot better

Mike


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 6, 2020)

Mine came in yesterday.
Running it in the loop of an MS-3.
So I have a pseudo clean channel with the preamp bypassed.
Peavey SS poweramp. 270 watts.
Plenty of gain without a boost.
Cranked it up and it was tonal Nirvana.
Really killer sounding.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 6, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still would like to try a Prophesy. The only demos I can find use the analog cab sim and it sounds bleh.
> 
> I think Mustaine used one here and it sounds pretty cool.




I've had both the Prophesy I and II a long time ago and they were just OK, imo. I had a USA made Prophesy I and a China made Prophesy II. They were supposedly the same thing except the presets that came inside. They were both generally noisy, though easliy tameable with gates and such, but not what you'd expect based on their other units like Replifex, Intellifex and Intelliverb. The effects were probably the same algorithms as these old units, but something about the design or signal path and overall sonic quality in comparison to the other units was just not up to the usual Rocktron qualit par. Maybe it was the converters now that I think about it. Changing out the tube did very little too. The tube distortion wasn't a big deal and I actually prefered the solid state distortions in it more. The wah in it was also pretty lame. That being said, the Prophesy features like the added stereo loop is nice and for the $3-400 range they go for nowadays are totally worth it as a backup or jam rig. I wouldn't be turning it into a main or recording rig though. 
- I had a Utopia 100 for a short time (like a week) and it was superior regarding sound, imo. Again probably the converters, but though the Prophesy might be able to be used to get something better just by itself as jam tool I'd rather go with the Utopia given a choise.
- A better option for the money is a Digitech GSP 2101. Much better distortions and usable sounds, imo than a Prophesy.
- All that being said I prefer the Voodu Valve to all of these. It has a great quality and quite noise floor etc, but is limited for effects and a bit dated. But if you just neeed basic delay and reverb clean and distortion, chorus etc. It;s a great unit, though rather pricey and hard to find at a good price nowadays. Kind of a sleeper unit in some ways. 
- I think the best way to go is what I've been doing for a long time now and get a Replifex or Intellifex or Intelliverb and a seperate preamp to run it through.
- A Replifex and seperate preamp will give you a huge range of options and choises, great quality, flexibility and live seemless switching and spillover too. It has all the basic effects covered, is stereo, is inexpensive now and will adapt to any preamp system. With many effects you get multiple instances too.
- Also, regarding the speaker sims. They actually are a great tone shaping tool in these units when used right. They don't model any specific speakers or anything but do sound good and give predictable results. The Replifex has a speaker sim to. I look at as just another tone shaping tool if wanted. Comes is really nice along with the Eq in shaping my piezo bridge output signal and also for quasi lo-fi stuff too.


----------



## Shask (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah, one big trick I used with the Chameleon was to use the speaker sim, but then I set it to full range, and then cranked the reactance control. It was like a built in depth or resonance control.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 6, 2020)

Shask said:


> Yeah, one big trick I used with the Chameleon was to use the speaker sim, but then I set it to full range, and then cranked the reactance control. It was like a built in depth or resonance control.


 Nice! It was only recently in the last year or so I tried the Voodoo Valve and Chameleon. I actually kinda preferred the Chameleon in some ways, like maybe it was a little bit less noisy (not that the Voodoo Valve is really noisy or anything).

- Also for reference for other interested. The Xpression is a Replifex but without amp channel switching relays, made in China not USA and different face plate. It sounds just as good though.
- The Intelliverbs Room Simulation Algorithm is like 30 parameters and pretty damn convincing. When I had one I made a virtual room preset that as close as possible matched my actual jam spot at the time for laughs and it was strange. It did sound like my room. It was a bit more in my face.

- Think of all the great stuff with these on it and artists that used them over the years. The Edge, Def Lep, Pantera, 311, Jerry Cantrell from Alice in Chains, and a bunch more.

- I think it's great you can get these units for a couple hundred to few hundred bucks and they still sound great and have held up afterall these years. Heck, I see a couple Xpressions on Reverb right now for like $125. That can't be beat.


----------



## Shask (Feb 6, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Nice! It was only recently in the last year or so I tried the Voodoo Valve and Chameleon. I actually kinda preferred the Chameleon in some ways, like maybe it was a little bit less noisy (not that the Voodoo Valve is really noisy or anything).
> 
> - Also for reference for other interested. The Xpression is a Replifex but without amp channel switching relays, made in China not USA and different face plate. It sounds just as good though.
> - The Intelliverbs Room Simulation Algorithm is like 30 parameters and pretty damn convincing. When I had one I made a virtual room preset that as close as possible matched my actual jam spot at the time for laughs and it was strange. It did sound like my room. It was a bit more in my face.
> ...


Yeah, I wanted an Intellifex for years, and just finally picked one up a few months ago. Wish I would have got it years ago! It is definitely great sounding. The best way I can describe it, is it sounds like the albums that have the tones. It is like the presets are automatically Deftones, Alice in Chains, Stone Temple Pilots, etc.... songs. It just sounds familiar and awesome. I do think the Reverb sounds a little dated compared to my G Major 2, but it isn't bad.

I have considered a Replifex, but they aren't quite as cheap.

I had a Chameleon a few different times in my life. I have considered another, but not sure I wanna go there again, lol. Maybe if you could turn off the preamp and only use the effects, but you are kinda limited the way it is compared to newer gear. I have never tried the Voodoo, but I think I would grab one if I saw one cheap enough for the hell of it.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 6, 2020)

Shask said:


> Yeah, I wanted an Intellifex for years, and just finally picked one up a few months ago. Wish I would have got it years ago! It is definitely great sounding. The best way I can describe it, is it sounds like the albums that have the tones. It is like the presets are automatically Deftones, Alice in Chains, Stone Temple Pilots, etc.... songs. It just sounds familiar and awesome. I do think the Reverb sounds a little dated compared to my G Major 2, but it isn't bad.
> 
> I have considered a Replifex, but they aren't quite as cheap.
> 
> I had a Chameleon a few different times in my life. I have considered another, but not sure I wanna go there again, lol. Maybe if you could turn off the preamp and only use the effects, but you are kinda limited the way it is compared to newer gear. I have never tried the Voodoo, but I think I would grab one if I saw one cheap enough for the hell of it.


 For efffects only the Replifex is the wa to go. You have more than an of the other units and can use a bunch at once if wanted. if you're only a delay, reverb, chorus guy and don't care about spillover the intelilfex is more versatile but the Replifex has more delay time per delay line if I remember right. 
- Voodoo Valve is just a Chameleon with a tube. 
- There's another unit called the Multivalve which is a Replifex with a tube and mono in / stereo out rather than stereo in to summed mono to / stereo out.


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 6, 2020)

I had a Replifex. I thought it was too dark sounding. Sold it.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 6, 2020)

maggotspawn said:


> I had a Replifex. I thought it was too dark sounding. Sold it.


- It can be a bit tricky to get it to gel with a preamp and power amp sometimes for sure. Levels are the main culprit. I can see where people think it's a dark sounding unit, almost like Lexicons are kind of dark. 
- I noticed one thing many people don't know about or over look in the manual is the way the input level display led's change based on if the display is on the title screen or not. One is the input level and the rest is the output level led's. - People also overlook the mixer section on these Rocktron units and don't take the time to do proper gain staging with it because it's a lot of back and forth in the menus. Pre/post settings and when certain effects are engaged but the levels are down it still feeds into the internal mixer causing reduced noise floor etc. A lot of stuff is not said in the manual about the units behavior which sucks, but also I found looking at the effects block diagrams/algorithms really helped a lot. After using it so many years I got most of it's untold behaviors figured out. All these menial tasks I find really up the quality and fidelity of the Rocktron units. 
- The reverbs are certainly a bit dated, but they still have a place for "normal" reverb sounds and sound good. The delays are still really nice annd flexible. Reverb and delay amounts can blend into eachother as well and get the mix good. 
- I still think these are by far the best units for the money. I actually stuck with my Replifex over the years after trying numerous TC, Lexicon and Eventide stuff. I found I didn't need all the other wild effects the Rocktron can't do and also the Rocktron excelled above even units costing in the thousands and keeping the main core tone of my preamp in tact without messing up the dynamics etc. due to it's analog signal path design with the internal mixer blending in the digtal effects individually. It's great stuff.


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 7, 2020)

Quick sloppy clip of the Plexi. I had a bit too much caffeine.
But you can get an idea of how much gain it has.
Peavey CS200x SS power amp, Carvin 4x12.
Audix I5 and a Sennheiser e906.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2020)

Sounds like with an SD-1 it can get fucking mean. Has plenty of gain on tap... a LOT more than expected


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 7, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds like with an SD-1 it can get fucking mean. Has plenty of gain on tap... a LOT more than expected


Thanks. No boost used for the clip.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2020)

maggotspawn said:


> Thanks. No boost used for the clip.



With one it sounds like you could get some '80s thrash tones going on no issue.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 7, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> With one it sounds like you could get some '80s thrash tones going on no issue.



That pre loves a SD-1 for some reason...ive tried all my boosts

I watched some Roc doc's on Amazon prime last night....love those trash tones , Marshalls..Charvels and Jacksons...Gary Holt i always thought he was pretty cool Exodus was my fav band...i had the Metalhead and Hard and Heavy VHS volumes ....any one remember those as well as Hot Guitarist video magazine ...

Got to fire up the Plexi pre....Fabulous Disater CD !

Nice clip MS !

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2020)

There's something about Marshalls and SD-1s that just work so perfectly. American amps work amazingly with Tubescreamers, while British amps jam with SD-1s.


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 7, 2020)

https://soundcloud.com/maltese-fan/rocktron-plexi

Sound here is better then the Youtube clip.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 7, 2020)

Right on! That is crunchy. Reminds me almost of a Rust in Peace type tone. Damn, now I want one too. : )


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 7, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Right on! That is crunchy. Reminds me almost of a Rust in Peace type tone. Damn, now I want one too. : )


Thanks. I have to figure out how to master the clips for online, so they don't get so compressed.


----------



## Shask (Feb 7, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> Right on! That is crunchy. Reminds me almost of a Rust in Peace type tone. Damn, now I want one too. : )


Yeah, I didnt get one because I didnt figure they were gainy and modern enough for me, but the clips are sounding good. Oh well, I need my credit card to stay low way more than I need more gear, lol.


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 7, 2020)

Shask said:


> Yeah, I didnt get one because I didnt figure they were gainy and modern enough for me, but the clips are sounding good. Oh well, I need my credit card to stay low way more than I need more gear, lol.


Yeah, I didn't hear any clips before hand that weren't mid gain stuff.
Took a gamble and luckily it worked out.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 14, 2020)

Hooked my Patchmate8 up , really thrilled it was super easy and works well...to me its money well spent. and needed with the new Pre amps...... The older Patchmate has me stumped still...gheez 

With all the 5 pre amps in the Patchmate8 only the Katakou is giving me a ground hum, but it has a odd power supply...

Ordered 2 Buzz Kills and they should early next week

Time to Rearrange the rack again and hook up the All access midi pedal to get the patches i made for each Pre amp....really digging the tone im getting from the units , from clean to mean !

Think i might put the rack shelf back in and put my boost OD's in the Patchmate8 as well....need to run 2 cables from the back to the front, to make it look clean uniform anyway....

I like the Black Plate with a klone , and the Plexi with the SD-1...for what they do , they do it well Sooo ...time to get this thing dialed in...

Mike


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice rack Mike. I sent my Blackface back.
I couldn't get a tone I liked out of it.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 14, 2020)

maggotspawn said:


> Nice rack Mike. I sent my Blackface back.
> I couldn't get a tone I liked out of it.




Oh man ! ..... yea i bought it for only clean and edge of break up unit...something i never got out of the JMP-1 , i kinda got it with the Piranha ..kinda with 5751 tubes

The Black plate takes pedals well so i use my Distortion pedals i build with it.....so i have a use for mine, sounds awesome with my Strat

Haven't played the Kartakou in a while but today .. but dang....that things a beast !

Blackplate ...clean
Plexi...80's hot modded
JMP-1...saturated and compressed modern
Kartakou...modern metal

My 2:90 is in the shop getting re capped...but i have to say that Velocity300 is pretty awesome...dont knock solid state power amps

Like it better than the Carvin


----------



## Shask (Feb 14, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Hooked my Patchmate8 up , really thrilled it was super easy and works well...to me its money well spent. and needed with the new Pre amps...... The older Patchmate has me stumped still...gheez
> 
> With all the 5 pre amps in the Patchmate8 only the Katakou is giving me a ground hum, but it has a odd power supply...
> 
> ...


Whole lotta fun there! Love all the old Rocktron units!

It is funny because I was just talking about the JMP-1 the other day. It is one of those preamps I always wanted, but never owned for some reason. Had plenty of others, just never the big 2.... The JMP-1 and Triaxis.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 14, 2020)

^ 
I have a Replifex and love it. Most under rated and misunderstood effects rack ever I think.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 15, 2020)

Shask said:


> Whole lotta fun there! Love all the old Rocktron units!
> 
> It is funny because I was just talking about the JMP-1 the other day. It is one of those preamps I always wanted, but never owned for some reason. Had plenty of others, just never the big 2.... The JMP-1 and Triaxis.



In the 90's i had the V Twin rack and a Triaxis...i just didn't gel with those units for some reason as well as the Mesa 20/20....Bought then from Mars music if you remember them, oh the deals we got there !

Had a SP77 Soldano and a Halfer Triple Giant i didn't gel with as well...didnt know about boosting with a OD back then ...pre internet lol

Mike


----------



## Shask (Feb 15, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> In the 90's i had the V Twin rack and a Triaxis...i just didn't gel with those units for some reason as well as the Mesa 20/20....Bought then from Mars music if you remember them, oh the deals we got there !
> 
> Had a SP77 Soldano and a Halfer Triple Giant i didn't gel with as well...didnt know about boosting with a OD back then ...pre internet lol
> 
> Mike


Yeah, I had a V-Twin, a couple Studio Preamps, Sansamp PSA-1, Boss GX-700, Rocktron Chameleon, a couple Peavey Rockmasters, Tubefex, etc.... a bunch others I have forgotten about, lol. I always wanted the JMP-1 and Triaxis, but just never got them. I think what happened is by the time I could afford things like that, the Johnson, Line 6, Axe-Fx's, etc... of the world had taken over.

Yes, I LOVED Mars music! They had a rack room, of like 50 rack units I used to sit and play with. Digitech 2112, Triaxis, JMP-1, DOD units, TC Electronic, etc.... I would sit in that room for hours. They were also the first Mesa dealer around here, so playing the 2-channel Rectos, Mark 4s, DC series, etc.... Played the old Marshall Valvestates, etc... man, they had all the good gear at the time.

I also agree about the OD. There is so much gear I owned way back when before I knew about boosting that I would have probably liked much better. Now I cant play without a Tubescreamer of some type. When I bought my first SD-1, everything suddenly made sense....


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 15, 2020)

The Rocktron Buzz Kill sucked tone and didn't take out any hum ...it added it FYI , done some trouble shooting and.....

The noise i had i figured it come from the wall wart power supply instead of my CS12 True Tone , my bad i had that wall wart for something different ..had the same plug end, the CS12 is dead quite...i added my PedalPCB Muzzle ...and im noise free !

Cant tell if the rack is on or off now...i thought i was in for a long night trouble shooting....damn 57 year old eyes !...lol

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 15, 2020)

Done ! 

Dead quite....5 preamps thru the Patchmate8 into the Mulitivalve into Velocity300 and Mesa 4x12


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 15, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Done !
> 
> Dead quite....5 preamps thru the Patchmate8 into the Mulitivalve into Velocity300 and Mesa 4x12
> 
> View attachment 77573


 You're insane and I love you for it! You can basically nail any tone now, except maybe Boogie's. You need a boogie in there too! : )
- How's the switching noise on the Patchmate when using pedals in front the preamps? I had the old version and it was noisy/popped. Awesome rig man!


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 16, 2020)

LOL.....

I put 3 pedals in 1-3 patches in the Patchmate8 and didnt like it..made a whine like noise...freaked me out after having no noise at all...

so here's the chain :

Pedals on pedalboard into the tuner thru a PedalPCB Muzzle (side Key and Thru Mod ) end of chain

Tuner to Patchmate8

Black Plate P-1
Plexi P-2
Kartakou P-3
JMP-1 P-4
Piranha P-5
PedalPCB Muzzle ( top jacks ) loop P-6...always on
P-6 out to MultiValve in

I spent 6 months or better with the old patch mate trying to wire that thing up....still kinda clueless ! even made that daisy chain to connect loops...never could get it to work

Had the Patchmate8 hooked up in 10 mins...Simple very simple

Im using the older Midimate to change effect patches and pre amps , stomp on my boost's on my pedal board...kinda wanted to do it with one stomp and one shot..maybe later ill figure it out

In the a.m i might put the DL8 hardwire and Polara in the other 2 loops..give a diffrent flavor..try it out maybe

Looking for the Intelliverb to replace (well add to my rocktron collection) the multivalve for a price i want to pay...but i could run the Prophesy for just effects with the All Access and change pre amps with that...i have that unit all set up with it......Hmmmmm ? ...that might be a good idea !

Ive never been a Boogie guy ....always liked Marshall and a 5150 tone i gravitate too...

At the moment im pretty happy ! The rack is dead quite and goes from clean to mean, spent some $$ the last month but well worth it....time to dial it in a little better and Play !


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 16, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> LOL.....
> 
> I put 3 pedals in 1-3 patches in the Patchmate8 and didnt like it..made a whine like noise...freaked me out after having no noise at all...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. The old Patchmate was great but just to noisy so it had to go. I've had the Intelliverb before. It's great but I prefer the Replifex which is what I now use. I use to have the Multivalve but I wanted the dual input and the Replifex is much quieter for me. It's basically the multivalve with dual inputs and no tube. The reverbs in the Intelliverb and Intellifex are a bit nicer but I found in the mix or when turned up to jam volumes it didn't matter much. The Intelliverb's room simiulator is great but again, it didn't matter much overall. It can really transform the sound but I found it sounds better without it. I think the Replifex is the best overall unit they had out, especially with it's seamless switching and spillover too.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> In the 90's i had the V Twin rack and a Triaxis...i just didn't gel with those units for some reason as well as the Mesa 20/20....Bought then from Mars music if you remember them, oh the deals we got there !
> 
> Had a SP77 Soldano and a Halfer Triple Giant i didn't gel with as well...didnt know about boosting with a OD back then ...pre internet lol
> 
> Mike



Meanwhile I have a Hafler Triple and SP77 in my rack and love them lol. 

So what is the verdict on these two Rocktron units? Seems not that many like the Blackplate, which I thought would be preferred around these parts due to the Mesa high gain side of it. I figured the plexi was more TGP crowd.


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 16, 2020)

I sent the Blackface back. It just sounded too polite. I love the Plexi. It has a killer snarl to it.


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 16, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Meanwhile I have a Hafler Triple and SP77 in my rack and love them lol.
> 
> So what is the verdict on these two Rocktron units? Seems not that many like the Blackplate, which I thought would be preferred around these parts due to the Mesa high gain side of it. I figured the plexi was more TGP crowd.




The Black Plate + does the Fender and Mark 1 and Mark 2 tones...i bought it for the analog 4 tube circuit for cleans....its a lot better than my other Pre's i have for cleans that i thought was lacking and i like it a lot !...very usable

I think most people heard Mesa tone's and thought modern Mesa and was disappointed ....if you are into that Santana tone the Marks will do that....think Mesa's first amps era, it will go higher gain but gets kinda dark...but it makes a great pedal platform for my distortion pedals

I love the Plexi...The JMP-1 i never liked OD1 so i was looking for that 80's era and it does that very well...i find my self using this Pre the most with the SD-1....I did use the Prophesy for just effects late last night it made me really smile when i got on a patch with chorus and delay i did notice the Prophesy effects was a bit brighter than the Multivalve and kinda got lost when jamming with iTunes....it can be dialed out but i felt the Multivalve fits better to my iTunes ....could have been my ears , i have this thing cranked at the warehouse in the office

I will agree with c7speres about the Replifex...the only reason i used the Multivalve was it has a single input and with the output on the Patchmate8 i go out to it....with that noise gate via 4 cable Method last in the loop/patch its quiet....i mean like is it off or on quite....i bought those Buzz Kills thinking i needed them due to my googling and on the other forums saying i needed them ....but im sending them back 

Again im pretty happy with the rig now...ive been playing the Black Plate and Plexi more not because they are new , but its because i was lacking with my other Pre's in that dept....i mean you need a switcher to use them right , but i was kinda eyeing and thinking of going with that Russian company over the last year that starts with a "My" something but i would have need the Patchmate anyway to use them.....The Rocktron's fit that bill at the blowout prices

Mike


----------



## maggotspawn (Feb 17, 2020)

Plexi recorded direct with NADiR and TPA-1.


----------



## Mourguitars (May 16, 2021)

There a guy that has started to mod the Plexi to make the Afterburner more usable with out the volume drop...its just 2 parts Link below

Mike

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...er-feature-tried-something-new.2142696/page-2


----------



## Emperoff (May 16, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same.
> 
> Check out R&R Sound as well. They have an old 2-ch Recto-based preamp, as well a Marshall-esque one.



You might have missed this...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 16, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> You might have missed this...



Wait wtf is that an EVH preamp or just a repainted SL/LD?


----------



## Emperoff (May 16, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait wtf is that an EVH preamp or just a repainted SL/LD?



New "Venom" preamp. Judging by the paint scheme I'd say the former.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 16, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> New "Venom" preamp. Judging by the paint scheme I'd say the former.


...
FUCK ME.

EDIT: Just saw on their FB, it's based on the 5150II.

Also it seems like there hasn't been any updates? Dont see any place to buy it.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 16, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...
> FUCK ME.
> 
> EDIT: Just saw on their FB, it's based on the 5150II.
> ...



That's the one thing about 'boutique/small production' gear makers. Someone sees a mock up of a new pedal or whatever that they plan on putting out but there's no guarantee if or even ever it'll come out or even at what price. Granted, there are some that are pretty solid/reliable but there are also some that make it insanely difficult to GIVE THEM MONEY for their product... lol

Also, in terms of Rocktron, are they even a thing anymore or have they gone the way of Digitech, Randall and a host of others that have just silently 'gone away'.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 16, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> In the 90's i had the V Twin rack and a Triaxis...i just didn't gel with those units for some reason as well as the Mesa 20/20....Bought then from Mars music if you remember them, oh the deals we got there !
> 
> Had a SP77 Soldano and a Halfer Triple Giant i didn't gel with as well...didnt know about boosting with a OD back then ...pre internet lol
> 
> Mike



I have the Hafler Triple Giant and Soldano SP77 in my rack and I'd never get rid of them lol. Two definite keepers along with my Peavey Rockmaster.


----------



## Mourguitars (May 17, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I have the Hafler Triple Giant and Soldano SP77 in my rack and I'd never get rid of them lol. Two definite keepers along with my Peavey Rockmaster.




Yea you want to hold onto those units !

I guess you can turn your Blackplate into a Plexi....10 part change from what i read this morning

I got to go get a Coral snake out of the warehouse...im more worried about the dog than me , they cant move to fast on this slick concrete...i sure can ! lol

Its over by my Guitar gear shelves...figures

Mike


----------



## Harry (May 19, 2021)

Spinedriver said:


> That's the one thing about 'boutique/small production' gear makers. Someone sees a mock up of a new pedal or whatever that they plan on putting out but there's no guarantee if or even ever it'll come out or even at what price. Granted, there are some that are pretty solid/reliable but there are also some that make it insanely difficult to GIVE THEM MONEY for their product... lol
> 
> Also, in terms of Rocktron, are they even a thing anymore or have they gone the way of Digitech, Randall and a host of others that have just silently 'gone away'.



Not the case for Digitech. A Digi/DoD rep on TheGearPage board announced back in 2018 that the entire team would be getting dismissed permanently. No ambiguity, no beating around the bush, they were done and that was that. Said rep has been doing this venture since: https://www.spiralelectricfx.com/

As for Rocktron, well it's nice they don't have the Prophesy II on the site anymore. I remember they were still trying to hawk that fucking thing well into the Axe FXII and Helix period  They had their time in the sun, but it seems they were content to rest on their laurels and at a decent guess, a severe lack of R&D dollars to be playing even remotely in the same ballpark as Kemper Amps, Fractal Audio, Line 6 etc
An Aussie retailer here still has two Rocktron wahs for sale for full non-discounted price, but it's difficult to believe it isn't just stock from a few years ago.


----------



## Mourguitars (May 19, 2021)

Harry said:


> Not the case for Digitech. A Digi/DoD rep on TheGearPage board announced back in 2018 that the entire team would be getting dismissed permanently. No ambiguity, no beating around the bush, they were done and that was that. Said rep has been doing this venture since: https://www.spiralelectricfx.com/
> 
> As for Rocktron, well it's nice they don't have the Prophesy II on the site anymore. I remember they were still trying to hawk that fucking thing well into the Axe FXII and Helix period  They had their time in the sun, but it seems they were content to rest on their laurels and at a decent guess, a severe lack of R&D dollars to be playing even remotely in the same ballpark as Kemper Amps, Fractal Audio, Line 6 etc
> An Aussie retailer here still has two Rocktron wahs for sale for full non-discounted price, but it's difficult to believe it isn't just stock from a few years ago.



Yea , when GHS bought them or merged ....that was it for them , they had great talent in the R&D just like Digitech....its a shame

Mike


----------



## Turd Ferguson (May 19, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Yea , when GHS bought them or merged ....that was it for them , they had great talent in the R&D just like Digitech....its a shame
> 
> Mike



Yeah that really sucks about Digitech. I feel like they were just hitting their stride with the GSP1101.

Plus I have a soft spot for them. My first multi FX processor, back around '93(?), was a GSP7 (which I still have). Also still have a GNX1, GSP1101 and two RP360s.

Not to mention the Twin Tube I lusted after way back in the day, and bought used a while back, because I just had to have one.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 19, 2021)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Yeah that really sucks about Digitech. I feel like they were just hitting their stride with the GSP1101.
> 
> Plus I have a soft spot for them. My first multi FX processor, back around '93(?), was a GSP7 (which I still have). Also still have a GNX1, GSP1101 and two RP360s.
> 
> Not to mention the Twin Tube I lusted after way back in the day, and bought used a while back, because I just had to have one.



Not only that but I remember when the Digitech R&D guy first posted that up on the Gear Page. People were (half) joking about scoooping up Whammy pedals before the price of a used one went through the roof. Not only that but Digitech also put out some really interesting pedals before they disappeared. They put out the FreqOut, the Drop and a handful of others. It is a shame though that they never managed to make a follow up to the GSP1101 because it really was a game changer in it's heyday.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 19, 2021)

A lot of the core Rocktron guys moved onto ISP, but from what I can tell ISP seems kinda quiet these days too? They released the digital Theta, the Stealth, then refreshed the Decimator line a bit, but they've been quiet since it seems. Hacen't heard anything since the mini Decimator.


----------



## c7spheres (May 19, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot of the core Rocktron guys moved onto ISP, but from what I can tell ISP seems kinda quiet these days too? They released the digital Theta, the Stealth, then refreshed the Decimator line a bit, but they've been quiet since it seems. Hacen't heard anything since the mini Decimator.


 They have a Dave Ellefson floor preamp unit going for them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 20, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> They have a Dave Ellefson floor preamp unit going for them.



They released a couple of sig models (him and Stryper) of the digital Theta but that's pretty much it


----------

